
Sponge can soak up and release spilled oil hundreds of times - uber1geek
https://www.newscientist.com/article/2123391-sponge-can-soak-up-and-release-spilled-oil-hundreds-of-times/
======
uber1geek
Now they have to make it cheap. Unless the manufacturers are able to create
this product in a way that is cheaper for oil companies than what they are
currently doing to clean up spills, this will unfortunately probably not
matter. Hopefully they can because it looks quite impressive.

